# Problem: Riders in Landing Area



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Bring a gun... wave that fucker around and they'll clear out.:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Say something to them about it. Don't be a dick about it, they probably just don't know any better. Or, they do know better and are too damn dumb or douchey not to do it.

Park douches are why I rarely ever dip into the park and I stay well the fuck away on the weekends.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Like mentioned earlier...Say something to them about it. I hve seen it approached in a couple different ways.

Once I saw a young teenager scold the shit out of a full grown man with his son. The kid rode by and told him he needed to get the fuck out of the way, and as he rode off, called him a stupid fucker.

Probably not the best way to handle the situation, being as the guys young child was with him, but i assume it worked. I didnt see him again.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Feel out the situation. You will be able to tell if the group or person doesn't know any better, newer rider, a guy just being a tool.
Then the appropriate comments from you at that point.

I have run across several instances. Had a group hiking a box, cool and all but they were all standing in the approach so riders coming off the lift and hitting the features had a hard time or couldn't even hit the box. 
I asked them nicely to move, I missed the box 2 more times as they didn't. 3rd time I blasted right into the middle of them rode the box and rode away. On my way up the lift again, I looked over and they all left and didn't return.
Might not have been totally right on my part but I did ask nicely the first time and voiced my frustration when I missed the box when they were still there with a loud sigh no words.

I always try to move quickly to the side after a crash even if it hurt bad to make room for the other riders. I can recoup my senses on my time this way.

Good Luck


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

happens all the time at snow summit in socal, i think it is cause the park run is right next to the "family fun zone" and so newbies and parents with their kids end up riding and sitting in the jump line.

Pretty scary stuff, this season, i have gone off a jump only to realized there is person just sitting/standing on the landing at least 3-4 times. One time i was soo close to bonking this kids head.

If i almost hit them, i usually am pretty mad, and they will hear me in the air when i realize they are there yelling "OOOO sH*****TTT MOOOOVE!"

but if i just see them there i will tell them nicely that they don't wana stand there, some one is gona get their head lopped off by a snowboard edge.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

cadencesdad said:


> Like mentioned earlier...Say something to them about it. I hve seen it approached in a couple different ways.
> 
> Once I saw a young teenager scold the shit out of a full grown man with his son. The kid rode by and told him he needed to get the fuck out of the way, and as he rode off, called him a stupid fucker.
> 
> Probably not the best way to handle the situation, being as the guys young child was with him, but i assume it worked. I didnt see him again.


that was probably me... works every time


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Land on them you're the hugest rider ever you'll crush them into the ground and then you'll never have to deal with them.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea i mean i just started park but people sitting at the top of a knuckle of in the landing area makes me really nervous..not to fall, but i dont want to be the cause of someone else's awful injury.

i actually flipped out on a dude a few weeks ago because my boy landed hard on the knuckle of a jump and this skiier clearly saw him and decided to try to jump over his head..and he cleared it and landed it fine..but what if he didnt, what if the tip of his ski hit my boy in the back of the head?

I think this is the responsibility of everyone on the mountain, not just the newbs who don't know the rules of the park. If you're a sick rider, congrats, but have a little fucking common courtesy and just be patient and let the people get out of the way. That 3 extra minutes isnt going to ruin your life..and after, explain to them that its a dangerous spot to sit at. Explain that even though YOU saw them, not everyone might, and it could cause a bad situation. Then just tell them if they need a breather, so at least try and clear the landing area and scoot to the side of the run.

It's not the hard, and you don't need to be a dick about it.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Land on them you're the hugest rider ever you'll crush them into the ground and then you'll never have to deal with them.


I tried that.


----------



## HugestRiderEver (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess I'm the oddball out. I wouldn't find it rude to yell at someone to get out of the landing area. We're not talking about politely needing to get past someone on a bus or something. We're talking about someone in the way who could easily cause me a major injury. Further, most of the people in the landing area are being rude and inconsiderate in the first place.

I wouldn't be harsh to an obvious newbie. However, for the riders who perform a perfect carve only to stop right in the landing area, they deserve a harsh yelling because politeness probably didn't work for them in the past!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck it be an asshole. Case in point I roll in to the park after making pow laps all morning I've got my pow rocket and I see this guy getting ready to hit jump 1. He tucks into 1 full speed which is a huge no no, over shoots it, and does a half flip and disappears. We figure he's dead about 3 minutes later he's crawling up the side of jump 2 and unstraps. So I figure I'm safe to hit some jumps like I usually do on my final run home hit 1 fine, go to hit 2 and realize dumbass isn't on the side of the jump so I go around the right side of the lip, and guess who is walking behind the lip where you can't see him fucking retard. I flipped shit and told him to get his ass out of the medium park it's too big for him. 

I wish more people were pricks to douches in the park it saves lives and knees.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

the more i see how valuable it is to have a non-injured body the more pissed i will become @ these people.

now that i think about it. "not knowing any better" is actually BS cause there is a huge sign in the front of the park telling about the rules of the park and these fools ignore it and people get hurt because of it.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Say something to them about it. Don't be a dick about it, they probably just don't know any better. Or, they do know better and are too damn dumb or douchey not to do it.
> 
> Park douches are why I rarely ever dip into the park and I stay well the fuck away on the weekends.


Good advice! Also good to share with your kids that are trying to learn to ride park. If you bail, get up and get out of the way. 

Similarly, I once saw a guy and his family taking a break sitting down in the middle of a run on the other side of a hill at Copper, not visible to those riding from above him...not good. 

I said something to him like "Probably not the best place to sit", but I'm pretty sure he thought I was being an A-hole. It would have sucked if an out of control rider/skier would've mowed over him and his family- I suppose it would be the other person's fault probably for not seeing them. 

AK


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

twin89 said:


> the more i see how valuable it is to have a non-injured body the more pissed i will become @ these people.
> 
> now that i think about it. "not knowing any better" is actually BS cause there is a huge sign in the front of the park telling about the rules of the park and these fools ignore it and people get hurt because of it.


I joked with our Park Crew for next season I'm going to make a huge die cut sticker that says These Features Will Kill You and put it on the sign in big black bold letters it should be a good deterrent.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

make a stencil so you can spraypaint it on the sign and gapers chests...


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

Strangely enough, although I'm new to this, I would never just chill on the other side of a jump where there's an OBVIOUS blind-spot for those attempting. If I eat-shit I GTFO ASAP! Once I've collected myself! 

There was a child (tiny), zipping around the M/L Terrain Park and you couldn't see him, anywhere... Most of the people were shouting, not at the child, but at the parents, who were following... meekly behind. The child was at the blind-spot after a jump and a skier came charging on down, over and WHAM... Not a good sight... Luckily no one was badly injured, still... WHAT'S WRONG W/ PEOPLE?!

Those parents were GRILLED until they left! 

There are always the odd few who hold themselves for a minute or two when after 'failing', so now when I'm in the TP I have mates spot-check for me before I head on in. Safe for me. Safe for you.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I joked with our Park Crew for next season I'm going to make a huge die cut sticker that says These Features Will Kill You and put it on the sign in big black bold letters it should be a good deterrent.


i should make this suggestion to bear and summit park crews as well.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> make a stencil so you can spraypaint it on the sign and gapers chests...


Either that or make up a bunch of gaper stickers and smack them on the persons board/skis.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

twin89 said:


> i should make this suggestion to bear and summit park crews as well.


Wouldn't hurt except Bear/Summit the only hope down there is to bring a tazer and just fry fuckers left and right. Seriously the most chaotic resorts I've ever ridden.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wouldn't hurt except Bear/Summit the only hope down there is to bring a tazer and just fry fuckers left and right. Seriously the most chaotic resorts I've ever ridden.


I gues i never really noticed cause i haven't ridden any other resorts, hmmm less chaotic would be nice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

twin89 said:


> I gues i never really noticed cause i haven't ridden any other resorts, hmmm less chaotic would be nice.


I've decided to bring a spear gun with me the next time I go to bear.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^this would be awesome to witness... but you never know, the masses of bradshaw wanabes might pull out their tech9s & mac10s in response.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

See I've already figured on this. If I pulled a gun they'd pull a gun, but the guy with a spear gun they're going to be like wtf I'm not messing with him that fucker is crazy.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> See I've already figured on this. If I pulled a gun they'd pull a gun, but the guy with a spear gun they're going to be like wtf I'm not messing with him that fucker is crazy.


Spear guns are for pantywaists, you need this TAC Crossbow :: Compound Crossbow :: PSE Precision Shooting Equipment .


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah a cross bow just makes people think I'm into Larping a spear gun says this fucker killed Jaws and now he's up here hunting Tundra Wookies.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

A point well made.


----------

